# It just drives me MAD.....



## Clouder (6/2/16)

...when trying to do my job, responding to scenes, and people DON'T YIELD! 

Yesterday, we again had a serious storm in the West Rand. It included very very heavy rain, extremely powerful winds and hail in some places. Visibility became non existent and at some stages, it was 2meters or less!

During the Storm, I found numerous (like 40 vehicles) people stopping on the side of the road... I YELLED AT THEM DON"T STOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This is exactly when people drive into you! slow down, even if its 10kph but KEEP moving! People are struggling to see as it is, and you are causing a massive obstruction! Also, people that drive in whether like that without a single light switched on... I just popped 3 veins in my head just thinking about it! Switch ALL your lights on including hazards and drive slowly...

Anyway... Afterwards, we were racing up and down, trying to assist with accidents, roofs that fell in, people who were trapped in buildings, the list goes on...and on..

A good friend and colleague of mine responded through a robot, everybody yielded for him... there was a massive truck coming from his right to his left that also stopped. He the proceeded to cross the intersection and BAAAAAAM!!!!! This idiot came from the side at speed (from behind the truck and smashed into him)! 

I was responding also, and had to PUSH 6 people out of my way as I approached from behind... Do people not use their rear view mirrors anymore? Can they not hear the noise of my 3000Watt Siren?? Can they not SEE my 6 Flashing lights behind them? Or even hear as I hoot AND flash my headlights at them?? 





Luckily my colleague is OK... He only has some body pains from the Whiplash.

It drives me MAD when people don't YIELD...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz (6/2/16)

We are living in an 'instant' world where you just add water to make almost anything in a flash.
So, just add a bit of water to any road surface and most drivers that go through it will instantly turn into an idiot.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Clouder (6/2/16)

Second that @Kuhlkatz , the moment when it rains, people INSTANTLY forgets how to drive...

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Salamander (6/2/16)

Hey Clouder, I can relate to your frustration. Spent 15 years as a SAPS reservist and had the same experiences.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marius Combrink (6/2/16)

Yes @Clouder people have become stupid when driving. But to an extent i understand why they dont yield for ems. The reason i am saying that is because ems (i am not saying you do the same) abuse the siren just not to sit in traffic. On thursday i saw it happen again. At the intersection of ontdekkers and gordon. The er24 vehicle stopped on the side of the road behind the parked cars, causing an obstruction himself. Next momment his "partner" comes out of the liquor store jumps in the car. They turn on the siren just so everybody moves and as soon as they went through the res robot they turned off the siren and continued on casually. That grinds me

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Clouder (7/2/16)

@Marius Combrink that is just wrong. People abusing the system are real rotten potatoes that should be worked out! I have to add, not saying that this is the case here, but I have responded to callouts in the past and then get cancelled, and people would look wierdly at me....that also happens sometimes. One should never abuse your right of way in a manner like that!

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Riaz (9/2/16)

@Clouder i can totally relate to you

I experience a similar scenario every day on my bike 

People drive kak, end of story- they are more interested in their phones and other distractions to actually pay attention to whats happening around them.

Indicators? whats that?

The amount of drivers busy on their phones is unimaginable.


----------



## Clouder (9/2/16)

@Riaz yes, has / have had the same on any bike I ever rode / ride. People just IGNORE you, push you out of your lane or simply makes as if you are not there! A person really needs to concentrate HARD when riding and think for all the other poepols on the road!

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Riaz (9/2/16)

Clouder said:


> @Riaz yes, has / have had the same on any bike I ever rode / ride. People just IGNORE you, push you out of your lane or simply makes as if you are not there! A person really needs to concentrate HARD when riding and think for all the other poepols on the road!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


I have a philosophy when i ride- i am invisible to everyone else on the road.


----------



## Clouder (9/2/16)

Thats the best way @Riaz

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee (9/2/16)

Riaz said:


> I have a philosophy when i ride- i am invisible to everyone else on the road.


I was taught that when you're on a bike you become a target, everybody wants to kill you. That thinking has kept me very alert and aware of everything that I can and can't see on or off the road, even when in a car.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shabbar (13/2/16)

can relate , i met up in a major bike accident in 2010 , truck driver did not yield and boom. Hitting a truck on a bike isn't fun. 
If it weren't for God & my gear i wasn't going to be here today

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NewOobY (14/2/16)

@Clouder, you do a great service to our community - just wanted to say thanks. I 100% agree that some people drive really badly - and when it rains or when the weather is bad its like compounded. Everyone's like let's put on our dumb/retarded hats and go driving.


----------



## NewOobY (14/2/16)

Marius Combrink said:


> Yes @Clouder people have become stupid when driving. But to an extent i understand why they dont yield for ems. The reason i am saying that is because ems (i am not saying you do the same) abuse the siren just not to sit in traffic. On thursday i saw it happen again. At the intersection of ontdekkers and gordon. The er24 vehicle stopped on the side of the road behind the parked cars, causing an obstruction himself. Next momment his "partner" comes out of the liquor store jumps in the car. They turn on the siren just so everybody moves and as soon as they went through the res robot they turned off the siren and continued on casually. That grinds me



Now this grates me, I generally don't see ems people doing this - but more the normal police. I've seen them following taxi's turning right onto a single lane road from a go-straight lane i.e. cutting off the car that was rightfully allowed to turn. The f#$%ers are supposed to set an example, they set a terrible example.


----------



## Clouder (14/2/16)

Agreed @NewOobY . They really take advantage, which is really not right!

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------

